# Americans Aren't Stupid



## FYP666 (Aug 9, 2008)

Or are they?


----------



## FortePenance (Aug 9, 2008)

Seen it but it's worth a watch. 

Chasers War is just made of fuckin win.


----------



## Naren (Aug 9, 2008)

This has been posted like 10 times by now. They just went out looking for the most stupid people they could find and threw away all the clips of people who responded intelligibly. How many people do you think they had to interview to get those stupid clips? I'm sure that the real idiotic responses were more like 1 out of 10 or, depending on the area where they were asking, 1 out of 5.

"Americans are stupid" is a pretty big generalization, but you can find people that stupid in any country in the world. I do not think Americans are in general more stupid than the British or Germans or Spanish or whatever.  Human beings in general are stupid.


----------



## kmanick (Aug 9, 2008)

Unfortunately this little clip brushes too close to the truth.
The dumbing down of America has been going on for years now and it's definitely in full motion.
It seems more people would rather watch "Living Lohan" than CNN these days.


----------



## klutvott (Aug 9, 2008)

haha! Hilarious! I find that people in general tend to be pretty stupid nowadays.


----------



## FYP666 (Aug 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> This has been posted like 10 times by now. They just went out looking for the most stupid people they could find and threw away all the clips of people who responded intelligibly. How many people do you think they had to interview to get those stupid clips? I'm sure that the real idiotic responses were more like 1 out of 10 or, depending on the area where they were asking, 1 out of 5.
> 
> "Americans are stupid" is a pretty big generalization, but you can find people that stupid in any country in the world. I do not think Americans are in general more stupid than the British or Germans or Spanish or whatever.  Human beings in general are stupid.



I agree with you, totally. Really, there are stupid and smart people, and that's it. Some people are just dumb, some lazy, some more or less. But if you keep thinking that your home country is the worlds belly button, you are dumb. And especially if you think that i don't need to know this stuff, i don't need to care about any other people/countries because they aren't important. Then you are dumb. Maybe


----------



## forelander (Aug 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> This has been posted like 10 times by now. They just went out looking for the most stupid people they could find and threw away all the clips of people who responded intelligibly. How many people do you think they had to interview to get those stupid clips? I'm sure that the real idiotic responses were more like 1 out of 10 or, depending on the area where they were asking, 1 out of 5.
> 
> "Americans are stupid" is a pretty big generalization, but you can find people that stupid in any country in the world. I do not think Americans are in general more stupid than the British or Germans or Spanish or whatever.  Human beings in general are stupid.



True, but the guys that make the show don't single out Americans exclusively, I'm sure there's been similar segments on Australians etc. Besides if they interviewed a bunch of people with intelligent, correct responses, it'd be boring to watch, so why wouldn't they find the stupidest people they could?


----------



## Brendan G (Aug 10, 2008)

There is no way that many people can be that stupid, regardless of nationality.


----------



## Nerina (Aug 10, 2008)

OMFG I cant _*BELIEVE*_ the stupidity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :verymad:  !!!

Where's Des? 



'Let's discuss your options' ? No, how about 'you're dumb, get the fuck off my show' ?

The host is half retarded too, because he said 'Hungry, like I'm Hungry', um, no, its HUNGARY......... Jeesh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 10, 2008)

Nerina said:


> Where's Des?



I'm to stupid to write a response, aklsjfrqioopofdsvnnfdjklö oink!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 10, 2008)

Nerina said:


> OMFG I cant _*BELIEVE*_ the stupidity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :verymad:  !!!
> 
> Where's Des?
> 
> ...




You know that they're supposed to act stupid on that show right? I'm not saying they're all that smart, but you're taking it out of context.


----------



## Celiak (Aug 11, 2008)

In our defense.


----------

